# ,  / > RA3AO >  RA3AO
,     8    .  .              ,      19

----------

.  . !!!   ,                 ,     .  VT5       ,       ...

----------


## RU3GA

> ,     8    .  .              ,      19


        .         "" .  :Smile:

----------


## CQXzibit

.
  ....
   RA3AO        ,    TX ?          TX       ???         TX .   ,     ,   -   ?
.
73!

----------


## DRUID 3

?

----------


## ew4dx

-     ,           ,     .    -  ,  - .       1,8 .     .            .

----------


## ew4dx

,   .        -      . ,    ,   - .    .   ,       ?

----------


## DRUID 3

(   ,  , , ,   )    TRX      - (  ).      TX    .

----------


## RX4HX

RA3AO. ,      5    (     ),    .          (    ),        -  .

----------

,    (1).

----------


## CQXzibit

!
      ,     ,,,       .     -     ,      ,       ,    (   ),   ,    5613,    .....    .      ..    -  ....      -    .....  -      ,  ,   ,   ,     ,       ???         ..     ,       -  ,   .      (     )      300      ,         - !!! .      ,        (    ), -     ??? 
73!

----------


## UC8U

> ,,,,
> 73!!!


  RA3AO   .     .  :Sad: 
73!

----------


## Sheva Super

.
    ....
    W   
   ,   

,       .
     ssb     
       500

   ,       4 -.
 ,     500109?:(((

----------


## Alex Goncharov

RA3AO  ? -     ,          ?     .   ?

----------


## Georgij

RA3AO,      ...
73!

----------

> RA3AO  ? -     ,          ?     .   ?


          500 .        ,      LC-,     F-500 ,  F+500 .       ,      .       .
     ...      .     . -  .    .   ,      4- 610.      .   ,     4- ...   .   ,     .    - ,   .  ,    ,      .  , , . ,   ,     .  ,     . 
       .   ,   ,    .    , , ,      .

----------


## Harry

> !
>    ,         .


    ,     ,     ,     )))       (, ...)     ,      ...         (   !).      ,     (       ).       ( )   28-29          .    ,                   .      .         ,   (  )  .      ,         :wink:

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

_



> 4-


     .
1.       ,     ,      .
2.         In band IMD -     .
.  "ARRL  "
   ,    ,   In band IMD  .
         ()   .
  ""  ,        .

----------


## Harry

> "        (   !)"
> - ,  ,  .     ?
> 
>  ,         ?     ? (  ).


   15 ...    "" ))  ,    ,        .    ,     ,     ,    .   ,   ))          ...   ,   .         ,  "     ,      ()"

----------


## UC8U



----------


## UD2F

> ,  . (       ). ....


. , UA1OJ,     SK...

----------


## Alex Goncharov

- .     .

----------


## Alex Goncharov

,             .   ( ),    ,     IC T-22      .  . ,    :    -. , ,   .  150 .  ,  ,      ,     . , -    .

----------


## Alex Goncharov

-,       ""  "".   .   RX4HX   .    (      ).

----------


## RL3Q

19                 (19),   .
      922
          -   "" .    .

----------


## <PVA>

5500       5000   6000   ,     630        20         .      8860  8827, 9100 .       +500  -500 .        ''''   .

----------


## RX4HX

> :         ,      -19      ?
>    -  ?    ,   20- ?


.    .    -19  ,    500    .   RA3AO -    :         !         ""    .  : .    !     . ,   -19    .  !   -   , !

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

RX4HX !          -      ,         !

----------

> RZ3CC
> 
>     RX4HX !          -      ,         !
> 
> 
> ! ,        -    !      -   .    !  !


 !
  .    PAL  ( Aversta),   RFT  200 .      ,     : F+200  F-200. -    ,       .
 ? 
 ,

----------

> _
> 
>   .    PAL  ( Aversta),   RFT  200 .      ,     : F+200  F-200. -    ,       .
>  ? 
>  ,
> 
> 
>   .         ?   ?  ,  PAL    ?


     .    RA3AO.     ,     500 ,    200 .       ,     F+200  F-200,     .        F (        ).

----------

> 8864+-200          .


   .     .     .
 .     -,       ,  ,       ,         .         .
    ,    .    ,       ,  ,  .
  ,      ,   500 ,    ,    ,  - 40-.   7     1   ,   8,862    400   .  ?    ?

----------


## ur3ilf

30             -3 50     :Very Happy:

----------


## RX4HX

> .    RA3AO.     ,     500 ,    200 .       ,     F+200  F-200,     .        F (        ).


   ,             .    -19 .  .  .     ,    .

----------


## RL3Q

> UA3QLQ                   .


   ,      .
                     .   . .

----------

> 200               , ,                8)         AD9832(35)       .     IF SHIFT     .


         (  ,   ).
     ,       50 .     .    ( )   36 ,   8000.    RFSimm.   7600,     8000  400     56 .  -  .       , ,  .    .     -2%.   ,       ,   .      250    ,     . , 2%  .   (   ),     ,     .     .
AD9832   ,      .      .   ,    ,    LM7001  ,        . 
 .     .     ,      ,     ,  ,      .       ,           .  ,         ,  .
     .       .   .   ,    .     ,  .     1965 ,   ,    ..
    ,  -  " ",     .   ,  .  ,     .   ,       ,    ..    .   ,  .        ( ,   ).         ,   20   .  -,      (   40 ).    50  (   ,         ,   ),    3 .     ,       ...    ,      10  ,       -,    :Very Happy:  
   .
    !   . , ,    ..

----------


## (UR5VEB)

.      .
http://www.compitech.ru/html.cgi/arh...01/stat_52.htm
 .

PS:     http://etechnics.ru/

----------


## sgk

> .      .
> http://www.compitech.ru/html.cgi/arh...01/stat_52.htm
>  .
> 
> PS:     http://etechnics.ru/





> .              ,    .            .               .


      .
http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=10971
  !!!
 sgk.

----------


## (UR5VEB)

> .
> http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=10971
>   !!!
>  sgk.


,     !
     .      
    1 500.        .     .         .          ,     .     .
   AD9832/35     ,   .        .

----------


## (UR5VEB)

!
     0-180  .         0-180      :Smile:       ,     :Smile:

----------

> !
>      0-180  .         0-180           ,


  2009 !
 ,  .     ..     .       ,     ,   . ,   ,    ,  ,  .   ,  ,     .         ,    ..,      ...    ,    ,  ...  :Sad:    ,   ,  .
    .     ...   (    ),      (    ).    .        ,    ..     ,   ,  .   . ,  ,    .     ,    .    .  ,  .

----------


## RK4FB

*(UR5VEB)*
  RC  LC ,    ...       ,         90 ?     ,      -       ,      ..     ...      ...     . .

----------


## RK4FB

> .      .  SDR   ,        80.


,          .      ,    - ,         .

----------


## rv4lk

!
     ,  ,   ,    .     ,    .  ,   :    6 ,   ( ),      ,      PBT ( ),      .   3   ,  ,  ,      ,  .    ,     RA3AO, ,  . ,   ,   , -  .      ,      .        :  3,    UR3IQO.
, RV4LK

----------


## rv4lk

To UA3RMB
          RX / TX   .   ,     ,       ,      ,         ,        .    ,        85...90   .  .  ,    .    ,   ,  ,  .
, RV4LK
P.S.      .   ,     ,    ,     ,      .

----------

.
  ,        ,  .      -
      ,   .        .        .       .    -  .      ?         ,    .           RX.       .       .     ,    .      .

----------


## TOL-41

rv4lk- ,           ?
     3. RA3AO,      ,     610  ,   !
.

----------


## VA6AM

-   .
    ,      .
     ,          .
      .   ,        .

 ,   ,        ,    .   .
       ,       ,   ,    .
        .

         .    ....   .      ....    .

----------


## ur3ilf

Z80   UT2FW.     .

----------


## belpochta

> TOL-41.        ,     .     
> ,     .   
>  ,  3DI,, .


        ?

----------


## belpochta

> rv4lk
> 
>      ,     ,    ,       .      ,  TX    50 ,   ,   , ,   ,   .  ,            .   ,   ,      RA3AO     ,  2,5  .     ,      .      ,  ,     .
> ,     ,   ,   :  ,         ,   .     :    ,   ,   ,  ,   , -  .        16...18    :   IMD3   105 ,      60 ,          105 + 60 = 165 .   ,  ,   .
> , RV4LK
> P.S. ,    610  , ,  8    ,    ,        ,     :    ,     0,1 .       RA3AO,  ,   ,  .
> 
> 
> .     ?
> http://forum.qrz.ru/post230645-19.html

----------


## RA4HRZ

! 

 .      .      RA3AO.         .  ,   ,    .

 . 

.

----------


## UA1TEG

belpochta-
        ? 
 !     , 
     ,      
    .   
 ,  25.       
    .    -904  .
      .

----------


## rv4lk

To UR6EJ
!  ,    ,          .       ,  ,   QTH,      ,     (     ,     )   ,    ,   .   :          ,      ,   , ,  60 ,     ,     .      ,  8 . ,    ,   ,    (   ),  ,    . , ,    ,   , : ,     922  .
, RV4LK

----------


## rv4lk

To UR6EJ
!           "",   .   ,   , . .       . ,      ,   ,       ,      .  ,        ,      ,     " ", .
      .   1747 (      ),  , ,  ,     ,  .      ,      ,   .             ,  ,    .
, RV4LK

----------


## vadim_d

> ,       ?
> DSP    .


,           ,               :Super:         ,         -     .

----------


## rv4lk

To UR6EJ
,  ! ,    , .      : (   " ") "          IP      ".   ,   ,        .  ,   ,     . . 
     .     3308,     .    LM4918.        ,   - ,    1 .
, RV4LK

----------


## ur7fa

,    .             ...

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

ur7fa



> ...


       ,     ,    ,     .
          ,      .            .      -.
 ,    ,      .

----------


## XaTaBbl4

. 
      ,  00000     :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
 :Sad:

----------


## rk3fw

> . 
>       ,  00000


 ,  ?

----------


## UA9AU

RA3AO      ?
      (   ).    ,       00000 , 
     .       ,     2-3     -
 500109  325.    - 
-   .   -, , . 
   .

----------


## .

,  - ,      ,  .   ,    .     .

----------


## yl2gl

, ,              ,  ? 
-        
  -    .

----------


## rk3fw

,    .... .

----------


## Alexei_LV

UA9AU :
    RA3AO      ?

.      00000, ,   
.    .
  ?

----------


## XaTaBbl4

> UA9AU :
>     RA3AO      ?
> 
> .      00000, ,   
> .    .
>   ?


 
1,8   2,000, 0
3,5   2,000, 0
7   2,000, 0
10   2,000, 0
14   0,000, 0
18   0,000, 0
21   0,000, 0
28   0,000, 0
 7 S-   
        .

----------


## UA9AU

,     .      ,     
 .?    -  100%,  -
      (..    ,+\-  )?    -  ?

----------


## UA9AU

RZ6LV -  -   UA9AU@MAIL/RU
  -      -       UA9LAQ  http://www.cqham.ru/vom.htm

----------


## UA9AU

!     ,    .         .

----------


## TOL-41

?

----------


## RV3LE

> ?


      -     .    RA3AO,    .
   -  .

----------


## XaTaBbl4

????  :Sad:  [/img]

----------


## XaTaBbl4

> ?      .


   3,91    2,44

----------


## XaTaBbl4

> ????  [/img]

----------


## UA9AU

-        -  , .

  RZ6LV  RV3LE-  ,   2    
 8 .   90-      ? 
   3 ,    ,       9 .       .     .
! 73!

----------


## UA9AU

,,  ,    ,
,  ,    , 20-,      ,     HI!,
      . , ?
    , ..  1,  500 ,      ,   . .  ,     .

----------


## Alexei_LV

,  .
  5025    ,
  61   ,  
-.       -
  1.

----------


## RV3LE

> , ! ,


        -   90-   .    1998.     .    .    ,   PSK,      31      10   .    RA3AO    1741,  ,-01,  -84,  -180    -29,  ,      "". RA3AO -            .               .     SA612.         . MiniYES -   ,          ...

----------


## RV3LE

> DESSY


       DESSY,..       . -....

----------


## RV3LE

> -


 ,      .  SSB  ,      -      (  -   )    10  50    .   PSK   .       .     ?

----------


## RV3LE

*Дмитрий Лопарёв*

----------


## XaTaBbl4

> -         ?    ()-   ?        -   .5 +12,  .12 -12,  .2 -5.
>    -   4,    2  ,     , \ 1572, 1571,5618.    +5    (     -500-.....)  .1 . 
> 
> .     .


 8000           . 
  :
-  .5 +11,39 ,  .12 -11,38 ,  .2 -4,99 .
 .1 +4,95 , .4 -5,02 .
 .9,10 +17,9 , .11,12 +17,4 , .18,19 +4,94 .   .
 .2 +8,8 , .3 +11,1 , .7 +18,9 .

----------


## RV3LE

> 19    VT5-       20


  -   VT5   0V.

----------


## RL6LX

- .

----------


## RV3LE

,    ,       ?  -  .

----------


## UA9AU

+20, ..  5   - 1,  +12.
      . +7= .      350. ,     (  500109  2-3  ). - !


 RV3LE:    .,    "" . HI-HI! 73!

----------


## UA9AU

!!!?  350?  ,     !      - BF968,BF961  ..,   ! ,  109.

----------


## RV3LE

-       . :
 1 -  VT5  302
 2 -    ( 500   19)
 3 -    - 1-2     VT2,VT3
 4 -  L4    +500,    ""   9 -500
 5 -       VD2,17  L5
 6 -   500   19
 7 -   L4,     ""   9    -  0   

     .

----------


## UA9AU

.       .      .      .
 5    20  ( ), 7   -.

----------


## RV3LE

> VT5.20  .


     ? - !

----------


## UA9AU

.139  .. "  VT5       20...." .    ,
   ,   7-26,   
  3  ,  , ..20/3=7(),     .       .

----------


## RL6LX

.  V-     R13?

----------


## UA9AU

- 350 .       ,   470 ,      235   . - (),   ,     . - .

----------


## UA9AU

VT1- ,    L1-   !    - ,   -   ,   - .    (.  .)   .      (..  +11,7,   0,9  
 R13,       350-!)
     , ! HI-HI!      ,  !

----------


## UA9AU

!   - 350   (     L1 ,   ).

----------


## RL6LX

350  BF960-   .HI-  .   .73!

----------


## UA9AU

!  TRX ,   ?

----------


## UA9AU

-     ?  =8 ,     .   - .
   ?

----------


## XaTaBbl4

+50, +19    
       +50

----------


## RV3LE

> +50


      .      .  ,      .
      :
      .      6,3V.         (   )    ,   .               .

----------


## ut4za

(       100%    )         ...

----------


## ut4za

,     ""   ...

----------


## UA9AU

To Bl4:     ?   -,
     100 ?

----------


## RA4HRZ

!

         .
,      ( ),       .    .

.

----------


## ut4za

RA4HRZ:     ,       ....           2         ,            ,   -  ...

----------


## UA9AU

:    , ,  ,  1000 \    50 ,      ,    -  .

UT2FW  "     ".  , , ,   !
73!

----------


## UA9AU

,!    ! RA4HRZ.   
     UA9DK-    ,   -  !  !

----------


## Vytas

> 3 ,    ,       9 .


  9     18           ,     ,   .       8 . 
     8      ,         ,       .       .     1  ,     .       40  .


> ,    1741     500


1572 (DA2   17)     (       2 , Imax<13 mA),         .   R19-R22    6,2 ,   15-18    15, 33, 47, 100  (  14, 30, 51, 89 ). R28  R31  68 .        .

----------


## UA9AU

RK4CI:  -, - , -    ,    !    (   ,  ,   ),   ?  ,  ,    ,        .. ,      ,  ,  Elekraft-3.

----------


## rv4lk

,    . ,         ,       ,    ,   30-         . (       50000   ).      ,   .
, RV4LK

----------


## yl2gl

> ? ? ? ?    SSB ?  ,        .       .     .


          -  .... 
    ,        RA3AO.
        ,   ""   ....

----------


## RK4CI

To RV4LK
  ,      .        .      .  .  .     .

----------


## yl2gl

> RA3AO!
>    , RA3AO      4  7 ,       0.5 ,,            ?
>  !


  ,      ,   12  -     .        .....

----------


## RA4PCU

> RA4PCU
> 
>    RA3AO!
>    , RA3AO      4  7 ,       0.5 ,,            ?
>  !
> 
> 
>   ,      ,   12  -     .        .....


 !        ,    -920   .

----------


## RK4CI

To  yl2gl  
          ?        ?         ,     .

----------


## rv4lk

,    "",    RA3AO   .       ,       ,     0,8.      ,   :   ,   ,   .
      .  -2. ,       4   .
, RV4LK

----------


## RK4CI

To RA4PCU .
  .         ,          ,     .     ALC.      .   ,     .             -4,7 ,   .,           .     ALC      .         .         350     .       +12.            .          ?

----------


## RK4CI

7  1986.     10.   ALC,     .    .    ?        .

----------


## RA4PCU

> 7  1986.     10.   ALC,     .    .    ?        .


     RA3AO  , 9  ALC     ,  ...  ,   . ,   ,   ?

----------


## RA4PCU

ci          ,      , ci  ,     :Very Happy:

----------


## RK4CI

To RA3PCU
       .    .  ,          .     +12.       , , ,    ALC,         .    .         350,  ,  .   ,     ,     .         ,     .

----------


## RA4PCU

.
  -  , +12 (  ,  )    , ...    3 ,  Vitas.
   0  10 .

----------


## RA4PCU

> To RA4PCU
>          +12  .             20 .         .


,!
   .

----------


## UR3ACH

.   RA3AO.   :   ,    .          80 ,         .          160      11  5   8O  (    LCF " " )    -2.1  4.5      .   :!:

----------


## UR3ACH

''  RA3AO"   . .

----------


## M_V_A

*UR3ACH*
  ,   .    ,     .      .
  -         DD1,DD4- 6?  -  VT1,DD3.1,DD3.2.
    -     ?

----------


## M_V_A

> 6      ,     ?


    (  0  )
   .58 2-    .
(     3  -       ).
  .

----------


## M_V_A

> .   .  .


    ,      .   ,  ,   ,     ..,        .  , ,    .
 -,      .
 ,   .  - .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

ua3uhp
 ,         . 
      ,         2   .
,    ,   ..  ,       2 .
---------
, .

----------


## 104

!

 ,           .      ,   - ,         .       RFT   200 ,   200   8,862     ,    8862+/-200        .        4- .       ,  ,   4      . ,     400      -   100%.

RFT  200  ,  .      500  .

----------


## UA0YAS

,  .   RA3A0         RD3AY.          ?   ?    \ 500124 ,      -   .

----------


## UA0YAS

-   . ,.

----------


## UA0YAS

-  .    -  .         ..  -       ?      .  ?

----------


## RV3LE

> , ,      .


-.     ...

----------


## UN8PA

> .       .      .  ,     .   , ,      .


    ?
                  .

----------


## UA0YAS

*UN8PA*    ,  .        ?

----------


## UA0YAS

,   - .    . ,      ...

----------


## RK4CI

> 


    ?    ,      ?                ?

----------


## 104

,  ,        .    ,  -    .   ,     :Smile:

----------


## UA0YAS

.    .      !          1,5 .   109       0,5 .      ,      .       .    (    1-77)
     ...
P.S.   - ,        ?

----------


## UA0YAS

.         .    .      .     ,

----------


## UA0YAS

,        ?        ,     ,     ,  .   ,      ,

----------


## yl2gl

RA3AO    -  .      ,   .        - , ....     .     ,    .
,        ,             .

----------


## ur7fa

.     ""  5 .      ?

----------


## UC8U

> 


  RA3AO      .,     170.   .      .      .       220.

----------


## yl2gl

> .     ""  5 .      ?


     . , ,    :

----------


## UN8PA

> ,pse?


 .
      500124   .

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

> .


 ,     .
    !!!   ,    50        
   In band IMD .  , .  "ARRL  "
      -  ,      ,     . 
   ,  .           ,   IMD     ,      -   ,   ,       ...

----------


## Igor-UGG

> ...   4     .    .


               ?
         ?

----------


## RK4CI

> ,      . 
>  :


       .      .       .       80   .        .       .           .      .       ,    .      ,      .                .

----------


## UN8PA

> ?
>          ?


      ""

    ,      BF998      4             20-30 . ,     RD3AY       ,  "" .                  .        c     ,  3-5         .

----------


## UN8PA

> c     ,  3-5         .

----------


## yl2gl

. ,   -   . 
    ,     ,      -   .

----------


## yl2gl

....    VT14,   "   "....

----------


## RV3LE

> ,   VT14     c   VT1.


   ?

----------


## RV3LE

> ,  .    19.


-   ""    ,    .

----------


## RV3LE

> .


   ,       !

----------


## RA4HRZ

,    .     .  ,  .     .         ,  . , ,       .  .

----------


## UX7LL

?
         / ?

----------


## UX7LL

> ,   .   ( ) : 0,13 ,    : 0,04 .


 VT14      ?     ()   ?

----------


## RV3LE

.  ,      " ",    ?     .  F (8.862   ),  500.        .            SA612.
    .    ,      10  ,           "",    ,       . , ,        .            -     11   "" .
    SA612.   . -,  "",  -,     200,     ,       .   .     -      .       .
    .      QSK    .   ""    355  109.
       ,    .      ,        .
      .  :           100-150.

----------


## 104

:Super:   .   !

----------


## Serg007

> ...  :           100-150.


,     -  10-12,       ...

----------


## RK4CI

> , ,      Z-80:


   ,        .    RA3AO,      ,     ,   .     ,      Z 80,       .       UW3DI,   .      ?.  .       .    .    .

----------


## yl2gl

*RV3LE*, 
  - !
*CI*
    -    ,     90   ,
   ,      ,        .   
    -   .

----------


## rv3seu

*   2011 !!!*       Layout   10  RA3AO .

----------


## rv3seu

> _


    !!   ,        ,      ,    . .

----------


## rv3seu

,           .        ,       ,      .

-13.rar

__10.rar

*  50 ():*

            .        .     ..pdf
  . .rar

----------


## RA9FK

> ,       .     ADG774.    -903,  4-    ,    -903,    (     RW3FY,       ,      ,  ,   , ),    , 8- .    4- .
>         ,    .  ,    ,     .        (   RD16).


 !               RA3AO  AD 9851.            ,  , ,        . RA9FK. .

----------


## RA9FK

=RA9FK;457755]!               RA3AO  AD 9851.            ,  , ,  ,    ,        ,  10,100,1000. RA9FK. .

----------

, .       RA3AO.     .     .     .   .

----------


## rv3seu

*UN8PA*,      ,        .. .   50%   .        ICOM-7400,              .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,      .. .


         ,  .    ,     ,    " ".          .
  ,    ,       ,    ,  ,        ,     .   ,        .   ,      ...




> RA3AO  AD 9851.            ,


  ,  .    .         ?             .         .      .   " "     ?   .

----------


## UR5VFT

*rv3seu      107
*

----------

*RA9FK*  
          RA3AO  AD 9851.            ,
  . .

----------


## Agent Smith

> ...    ,     ...


    .
,   ,   ::beer::   ::buj:: 
      -    RW3FY?




> *RA9FK*, ...    ...        ...       ...


, ,  , ,      (        :Laughing: ),              -107.
               Z80,            . 
       . 
     ,      -                            . (   , ,                         QRP-  -5 :Crazy: )
  !

----------


## RW3FY

> RW3FY -    ,    .   -   .


, !   ---    2009 .    :Super:   :Smile:  ---       .    ---      .           ...

----------


## _

> , !   ---    2009 .     ---       .    ---      .           ...


 ,!   .    .  ,   ,  ,   ,    ,   .  
 , .




> 


   ,  .

----------


## ua3uhp

! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## UA1TEG

,    ,    RD3AY,  100, RA9UCR,   ,   -613.   .     904+,   70.  ,  .

----------


## yl2gl

> 80217 80218
> ,    ,    RD3AY,  100, RA9UCR,   ,   -613.   .     904+,   70.  ,  .


!    ::up::  ::up::  ::up::

----------


## ua3uhp

?   ? !! :Razz:

----------


## yurr

> ,   -613


     .

----------


## R0SBD

> RA3AO      .,     170.   .      .      .       220.


         "  "( .. , ..   .,    , 1994),        .       1500  ,    .         180   .   :
"              200    -       200 " (. 153 ),    :
"     ( -)             200  (      30 )".
..     ,     R9, R18     -         DD2   DD3.        R2  R5.        ,         ,   .       ,     .       -    ,   ?...
     ,     ,       180            .        390 ,          (        - 39 ).
     -   :
http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/TND309-D.PDF
http://www.onsemi.com/PowerSolutions/taxonomy.do?id=273

----------


## yl2gl

> ? .......


   -   .    .

----------


## ledum

> ?     610, 939 ,   4    ?       20  , !    2622...


613-    .  622- ,    1251 ,      ,               ,       .    . 610  939          -    (       2996),  ,       .  610-   BFG591,        -       0.5    ,    .       -    .     (    )  .   , -      -       -    26.          (,   SA612,  AD831),   -   .      .    H-mode .

----------


## ledum

> ,  -  ,     ,      ,      ,    . IMHO.


,  .     .      30 ,         ,   -  .
         ,  -       -       ,  .    (  - 2657-2 -   )        ,      .           ,  -  -   .    ,        .            .  -   15-20.

----------


## Serg007

> ,  -       -       ,


   -          40   :Smile: 

*  5 ():*




> ,             "" -         .


         ,      :Smile:  -    ,      ,

----------


## Serg007

*ledum*, 
      ,  ,  "   " -     .              (   .   60-70,    80   -  ,  -  -      ,    -  ).  -     (  ,  ),        ,         (  UA1FA       902, ,  ,         303 ( 1979,5)), ,     (   )  100-120
     UA1FA (       )

----------


## rk6mb

,   300  610,        ,       8,    ,      610,         ,

----------


## RA4FIX

*ledum*,  ,    8343?     "" .  ,  , !       , ..   " ",    .     ,      :Embarassed:     ,      .    !  ,    ,    ,       .   70- .   .      -78.

----------


## ledum

> :
> 
> "The LO driver consists of a three-stage limiting differential amplifier that provides a very fast (almost square-wave) drive to the bases of the core transistors."


   -    .     ,    -    2610 -            -    ,         100231 -  .  -     .  8343    -   .        (DLTS).        -

----------


## RA4FIX

> ?


   .

----------


## vadim_d

> ..     ,     R9, R18     -         DD2   DD3.


,      .    ( 20  80%)  10   3.5,   100  500 - .       1,    0.5,       0.7.     0.2   ,    0.1,   1/7   .  ,  ,         ,           .   .      -  50     ,  ,      ,     .      100-120 .    High Speed Digital Design: A Handbook of Black Magic, http://www.amazon.com/High-Speed-Dig.../dp/0133957241 ,    ,  ,   .

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post535071  :Smile:

----------


## ledum

> ,     ,      ?


     -  ,          72  6-   790,      .      ,      -       .         -   2  .     .      -   .        BAS70-05  ADT4-6T .     http://uwsdr.berlios.de/A%20New%20LNXO%20Topology.pdf -     20,  33.333 http://aly.ru/shop/index.php?groupId...&itemId=w10643 ,  -    -  33.333    100.006,  -  100.036,     - ,   ,    - 100.030 - 100.120 -  ,  .        ,            400+-0.25 -  .      100,  -    ,  -   ,      100   c  LFCN-80 http://www.minicircuits.com/pdfs/LFCN-80.pdf -  100  ,      (,       )   ,     -   - (  80)

----------


## UR5MPY

RA3AO         ?

----------


## US7AW Mihail

> .   .         . .


        .            VT12,VT13   .  (1= -0,98, 0= -1,63.          (0=+0.3,  0= +4).
      ,            DDS      .

.

----------


## R6BK

:Razz:  http://youtu.be/DDZtNvQAAi0

----------

12701

----------

12701

----------


## redd

,    z80,   ,  100   ,     ,   ,  , ( ),   ...
      .

----------


## <PVA>

...

----------


## RK4CI

> -    ,     1  ,  !


  .     ,    ,   .     .   .     ,     . ,  ,   ,  .           .   ,   ...

----------


## ur7fa

RA3AO.       .

----------


## UA9AU

.,  -    !

----------

R8AGK, R8CDB, rv3seu

----------


## UN7GCE

> ...      lay,     RA3AO    ,       .  .


      (9 ),      (9 ),   ?     
http://forum.qrz.ru/kv-ra3ao/3363-ch...tml#post726444

----------


## R8CDB

.

----------


## RT2Y

> , ,         400


         ?     "".

----------


## RT2Y

> 180-207 ,





> 370  410


   .          ?

----------


## RT2Y

> ,   .   9  109
>    .  .    .


       .
      .  .

----------


## yl2gl

? ,     ,    .

----------

ut2xb

----------


## yl2gl

,  ,       (     ).       ( )    .         ,   ?        ?

----------


## yl2gl

.   ?        ,    .    ,     .  ,   .

----------


## yl2gl

.       .

----------


## yl2gl

20 .    . 
        ,    (   )?      ,           .
    ,      .     .       .

----------


## RA4FIX

> (  109)         .


          -5    2-   510 .     109    - . !

----------


## RA4FIX

500-1000 ( ,     500- ),          5    -.      -  -   0,1  ,      ( 500).    5  (+-)       -  ,      ""   0  -1. ,  , ,       .   ,    -,    . - . !
:         - .         ,        .  , .      ,   .

----------


## RU3AEP

,   .     -       400 ,       (  -       ).   ,  -      -   , -      2 .

----------


## Valery Gusarov

> 390-410


 ,    - .   -.

----------


## Scrambler

!      !
     ,     -   .  ,    - .   (4).  ,     .. :Embarassed:

----------


## RA3LDC

?

----------


## RA3LDC

-   190                 VT-2           .       ?

----------


## RA3LDC

.    .    ..  .

----------


## RA3LDC

-   .     .     .               .   . .            .   .   .     -       -  ? :Crying or Very sad:      .      -1  .

----------


## ua0wy

, !

  ,   RA3AO (  80-)    .
    .        .      .          9.       .       . !
73!

.

----------


## R9MS

(+3,5  -2),   .   ,    "" 4/1991, . 8. (http://radiolub.ru/page/zhurnal-radioljubitel-1991-4)

----------


## RA3LDC

.              +3.5   -2 



*  26 ():*

----------


## RA3LDC

ssb             

        .  -  .     . -  .

----------

> .


      ?
 , ?

 -      ?
 500  , . .
   610   .
,    .
   .
 .   .

----------

> .


    RX,       .
  500 ,      .

----------


## sgk

> .


       .     (   ).      50 ,    ,      .

----------


## 240

,   .     ?

----------


## R9MS

,    .            .

----------


## US7AW Mihail

,       ,    ,       ...  ::bad::

----------

ua3rmb,

----------


## sgk

> ,    
>  .


     180        500 .      .   #24    .          .        ,         .

----------


## RA3LDC

.   .    .    606-.      ,     - .     (4700)     -2.5     .   .  .  .

----------


## RA3LDC

.      .

----------


## US7AW Mihail

> ,  .
>   .


        -      ,     ,    ,            100 ...



> .... .
>   ,   ...





> ?
>  , ?
> 
>  -      ?
>  500  , . .


 ...




> ,  29, 24


 ,               ?      ,                #24...

----------


## Relav

> (4700)     -2.5     .


     .  ,     " ".        VT1,VT2. 51    ,  , 47, 43, 39, 33, 27, 22,       .          .        RA3AO    .

----------


## R9MS

,        190  ,      .    , ,  ,     ,   .    Relav  .   R2-L1,       L1.

*  44 ():*

    L1  -   -0,1,  ,  30  100   ,   .    C9, C11.

----------


## R9MS

to RA3DLC:
     ,     ,  ,   https://books.google.ru/books?id=9kD...%D0%B8&f=false

----------


## Alex_54

> -   190                 VT-2           . *      ?*





> .   .*     !* .


   ,    .

----------



----------


## yl2gl

,       ?     .

----------


## yl2gl

*dk1vs*, 
,    .

----------


## dk1vs

> ,    .


   .

*  20 ():*




> "RA3AO"      ""  ,    .               "".
>          RA3AO.        ,      ,    ..  CNC .. ,    ..
>     ..



   ?    .  ?    RA3AO.     .     .         .        .          .       .      .      .    .                          .     .      .        .     .

       ?     ?   .            RA3AO  200    .   ?  ?

----------


## dk1vs

.  .       .   .        .   .     .  8   . .    .      .   . 




> 54  ..

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .  8   . .


       2 " "        5500,        ..      5,5     RA3AO..    8     ..   7        ..

----------


## RV9CGZ

> .


     ..,      ..           ..,              .
         "".. :Smile:              ..    11      .            ,     ...                 ..    



> .     .   .


    ,       ,          ..,             ,       . .         ,   ,   ..
      ..    .. :Smile:

----------

jett

----------


## RA4FIX

,  ""  ? 10   50  870  13  .    ,    !

----------

lamobot

----------


## dk1vs



----------


## dk1vs

901 .    

*  52 ():*

.   901

----------


## 12701

**,  5,6         ...      ...   - ..     -    - ...          -  , ,    (    ,    )..    -    "" ...   .    (  )      .

----------


## 12701

..  , ..      , ,        ..   , ..     ..         - ,       - , ..

----------

.  .        .  5  "-" ,  47 75.      33     .  2-    .         "".

yl2gl
 .      . ,  5/6   10-17    200?

----------

.         .
   .

----------

,   .     .   . .     .   2.  ,   .  +/- 100     . .    29  ,   3,5  .      ..      .    ,            -  -300   (     )     5   .    .

----------


## 12701

**,    ..       .      : http://qrx.narod.ru/hams/rtty_ra3ao.htm       ..

----------


## RQ3M

,     ,     .

----------

-     500    ..   .

----------


## ew6nf

,  .       , 19.

----------


## ew6nf

,.72,.30.    -  ,  .

----------


## ew6nf

,.   , ,        .     , .   1-49   ,  4315.    ,          ,  .

----------


## ew6nf

VOX ,     . ,  8  19,  VOX, +12   1- , .   .

----------


## ew6nf

VT1  19,        11,4 .   - 105      .

----------


## 12701

*Gunes*,       ,   55 .     ;    ,    ,       =4 ,      ,        .     ..  153-168 .

----------


## vadim_d

> 1500  ?


 500-      10K   ,   500141  10141.  1500 -  100K,    Fairchild (F100K),       https://www.fairchildsemi.com/applic.../AN/AN-683.pdf ,   datasheets     .   1500-    ,     ,         ,   ,   ,       .       ,       2/3    ECL ,    500- .

----------


## vadim_d

> 25  ,        .


     -     :Smile: 



> 


 ,      ,       ,       -  ( ).         ,   .          (  ),  ,      -

----------


## LY3BD

> "    1500 (1500)   500 (500)     -   .       1500     500."


 !    ,          !

----------


## 12701

> 


        1500 ,   500-...     500-  -       ..    /    .

----------


## Renepry

> ,


              ,            ,     ,   ,       ,       .   .

----------


## Renepry

> ,         ,                   .        ,


       150   ,       470  ,       ,        ,      ,       , -   .     ,         .  1-75 ,   ,     , 3-63  3-64 .

----------


## vadim_d

> ,     8  1500130,      500105


    ?            -2    ?

----------


## vadim_d

> 


  -  1500-           500-  (116 ),    .      2  https://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/AN1406-D.PDF -  ,      ,              ?

----------


## vadim_d

> 


         -    ,    ,  116-

----------

UT1LW

----------


## vadim_d

> 1500141, 150, 151    136  160.     130  131.  -,


         RA3AO    ,     141.         ,          2/3,     -    ,    136 , ,       ,       500- .    1500-     ,    ,  500-     ,     141-,    136- 




> ,  ,


  ,     ,

----------


## Renepry

4-74     10 ,   3  ,   100  .   201406 .     ,  : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZAq...ature=youtu.be

----------

5656

----------


## sgk

> .


        .  .

----------

UT1LW

----------


## sgk

(  ).  224     8,            4-74    200 .     ,     224 ,      18 .

         .

----------


## LY3BD

.           !       .    RA3AO        , .                .      ,      RA3AO,   .

----------


## sirotka

. https://youtu.be/SB6dV-7Qct8

----------


## U T

?    ?

----------


## yl2gl

:
1 -      (  ),
2 -              .  
3 -          (     ). 
  - 2 ,      .

----------


## yl2gl

,           CW   . ,      .

----------

sirotka

----------


## UR4MJK

> ,       .


   -     (     ) - ,      -        .    ,   ,     - .    ,      ( -,    ),      UX5PS.       max.    ,

----------


## lamobot

> 


.......

----------


## yl2gl

,     ,    .

----------


## UA3RW

> 300-400 .      , , .   .


   ,    .      ,   800 .         .
     .    ""  !!!!!!!!

----------

LEONID2,  12701

----------


## Alex 1

> .


     ,     ...  ..  ..  ..      !

----------


## UT1LW

. ..   .

----------


## sirotka

.   .    .     ,    . 
 


      .   .     .
      ,           .     .  ,      ,        .    ,       ,         .    .

----------


## U T

.      G3JIK.     " " ,   ,  ,   ...   :
http://ra3ggi.qrz.ru/UZLY/1.htm

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## U T

S-.   ?   ,    41          .     .

----------


## U T

> 3 .





> .


 ,                 ?

----------


## U T

:Smile:     -     .

----------


## U T

> 


  ?
*****
 ,       .  DRAPPER  STANLEY. 

*****
 .        .

----------

UT1LW

----------


## U T

> ,


     .     .     .

----------

RA9UGU

----------


## U T

.    **  .      . 
  ,         .     ?

----------

UT1LW

----------


## UT1LW

*sirotka*,     .     ,   ,  .  .     ,     .

----------


## sirotka

.  URDX   ,   .     .

https://youtu.be/EQIycS3vmkU
https://youtu.be/XbXSRRDOg6g

----------


## R8AGK

> 


     ?  :Smile:

----------

LEONID2

----------


## Renepry

> ?     .       .


  4355  , 13540 , 15, 15179       4-74    :   3 ,   200  ,   100 ,     80 ,  .     . 
      ,    ,       50     -2        .    100  ,         ,       .     .

----------


## RK4CI

> 3 ,





> 80 ,


    ,  /,  , , 5 ?




> 200


   +/- 100   ,       .    -80 ,   . ,     .    50,  ,   -150 .  ,    5 , -143 / .

----------

LEONID2

----------


## RU3AEP

> 50,  ,   -150 .


  ,       ,        ,   . ,        (   ), , ,  LO   ,      .            . ,    -    RA3AO.      4-74       ( , ,   ,   ),      - ,     .

----------

LEONID2

----------


## Renepry

"  ".   .    .

    ,    ,         ,   ,    -       .   ,    .

    , -  ,   - ,          , -          .             ,    4,          4-18, ,       . 
      50  ,       ,        ,    ,            ,          ,       .
    130-150 ,     ,       4-56      -140    ,         ,  4-107.      ,        .
     ,      ,                         ,        4-1  4-18,    +          .
   50      ,     100       ,       .

----------


## LEONID2

.       ,   .

----------

UA0CID

----------


## 240

*Renepry*,   ,     ,             . 
       ,    .     ,    . .       .

----------


## LEONID2

.

----------


## LEONID2

40 ?   .  ,  ,  ,         .        ,         .
,   ,       25,     10 ?      ?    ,   DDS.

----------

LY1SD

----------


## RK4CI

> .


 ,    50 ,    . ,  -150 /.        .  ,    .

----------


## ledum

> ,


 ,        .    .  ,   -  ,        .  ,       -  -   ,  -   ,         -  .         .    ,   .

----------


## Renepry

sgk.    ,       ?          -80     150  ,      ,      -80      14 .     ,    -   , -   , -  .

----------


## Renepry

> 1   74AC74 ( D ).      8-      .    5-6 ,   .     2.    16.


 .       100 ,  ,         390  ,      -80    50 ,      216 ,     51   -2  ,       -80    30  ,       224 ,     . 
 ,  1500      ,     .        ,   -  4-56 .

----------


## Renepry

> 4-74       .


     ,         .  :  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDQ...hE_PFPKM21xnyw 
         .      4-18 ,       50  -  ,     +.   
        ,          ,       .

----------

rn6lim

----------


## UN7GCE

> 204,8 .      12,8 .


,   ?    7474     125 .            140   .

----------

SAM

----------


## Renepry

> 4-158  Agilent E5052B      4-158     .


   4-158      .    4-158      600  ,      50 ,        ,    35       ,         ,        ,      13 ,  - ,           4-107.         4-158.    4-165   ,   .

----------


## Renepry

> To Renepry,        ,         ,       .


,   ,   ,    ,           . ,     1500             .   ,         ,  ,        .  
,   ,        .          ,      .       ,    ,         .

----------

rz3qs

----------


## sgk

> 4-158      .


   ,           
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post107940

----------


## RK4CI

> ,        .


         .    ,  ,    .   , ,   .    ,   ,    .    ,        ,      ,   .  ,  ,    .  .  ,     .     , ""  ?  ,     , 2,4-2,7 .    ,       3 .      ,       ,      .         ,   .  ,    ,      .    ,       ,         . ,     . ,    ,       ,       ,    ,    ,   . ,    ,  ,   ,            .    ,     .   ,      .        ,        ,      ,  ,     .  ,      ,    ,    .  ,      ...  ,    .     "",         .       .   ,    ,     ,          ,      ...

----------


## RA6AGY

> ,      RA3AO.


 --.      .

----------


## UN7GCE

*to sgk*, , ,    . ,   ,     .          ( ).     70   150 . uPB1509   1 .             PLL .     ,       , IMHO.       RU3AEP

----------

> ,         ?






> 


     .
    ... .
 -    ,     .
     .

----------

,    . .  http://board.cqham.ru/apparatyra/tra...-kv/ra3ao_i670

----------


## RZ3AGI

> .


      ,    " "  -  sprint-layout.

----------

UR5ZQV, 2009

----------


## U T

30   ,  KN88tr,    .      .  , ,  .  . 
  -    UR8LV  -  . .  -   . ,  ,  .

----------


## RN3GP

> .


     ,     ""         ,   . 
      ,    . 



> ,     ,


     . ?    1  8-9 ,  ,      .



> 


      .

----------


## RN3GP

> -


  .      100   .      ""   ,      .

----------


## 240

> . ?


    .  ,   .




> ,     ""         ,   .


   .      ,      ,    (    SGK) ,  .    ,      , " "  ( )    (  ).
       .
   ,     ,   .  ,     .         :Razz:      ,    ,    ,        ,  . .

----------

Henriks.V, lamobot, RA3QVS

----------


## RK4CI

> +60         - -80


 ,       ,  ? +60  ,    -80...  ,  .   ,      ,       .





> +100    - -35


  ,       .      ,   ,    ,       .     ,  ,    .  ,      ,       ,     ,      -50,    ,       . ,   ,    ,      .     




> -     ,  .


    ,      100   .      .

----------


## Relav

> IC746     , .


        RA3AO.           .         .   .        RA3AO    GBM.   .       ,      .       .        ,   .

----------


## 240

> ,       ( ),      ..


   . ,         .

----------


## RN3GP

> 


   . ::::  



> ,


  ,  ,  ,      (  ),    ,       ,    ,   .           ,   .
   ,   ,  . :::: 



> UA3GEV


  UA3ZD    ,      (  ,    ), ,  .

----------


## RK4CI

> ?


    .     ,       5     .       .   .    ,  LC   ,         .   .        .        .   ,   ,   .       ,  




> ,  .


    ,     




> ( ),      ..


    ,      .       ,    .   .    ,    .       ,    ,      . ,        .   . ,       .     ...




> ,    80-,     ,    ,  DI,       ,


,     ,     .       ,       .           .
 ,         .  ,     ,   .      ,         .    ,         50 ,    .       ,       ,         ,       .        ,     .    ""        .     100 ,     ,   ,      ,           ,     .    ,       ...



> RA3AO.


     .  ,     ,   ?.  ,    ,    .       ,       ,      ,   .    ,    .     ,   ,      .   .   ,   ,     . ,    "",           .   ,    .       ...  ,   ,   ,       ,     .

----------


## rz3qs

RA3AO,    ,    ,   ,  2004 .,     SDR ,   .          .  RA3AO    ,   ,    .        ,   .

----------


## RZ3AGI

> ,       ,         ,       .

----------


## rz3qs

> 


     IRF510,   ""      610-,       ""   382.        ,     ,       ,     .

----------

RZ3AGI

----------


## EU1SW

,          "  ",   ,      .   ,    "  "         ,       ,  ,     ,        ,    .

----------

rz3qs

----------

> ,       5


  ...,        !




> ""      610-


    .
 .

----------


## rz3qs

> .
>  .



 ,       , RA3AO    ( )       (  )   ,     ,    , , ,   ,  .  1:1 .

*  5 ():*






> ,  ,        .


   ,     ,  .

*  32 ():*




> 


 . 
RA3AO    ,     ,     .
    ,   .

----------

UY1IF

----------


## UR5VFT

> UR5VFT  
> 
>      ,     ,       .    .


 -    -      .. :::: 



> ,         ,      .


 -             ..  :Super:

----------

SAM

----------


## rz3qs

> ....   1:1   .


   ,        ,     .




> //  UT4LT?


, -  ,    2 .,    100  .

----------


## UA8U

. -     ""?  ,    :           , ??

----------


## RK4CI

> -    -


   ?  ,      ,   





> .


       .      500 ,   -35 .  ,   ,    ,   ,    .          20 ,  50 ,   ,   ,  -75 .   ,             .     ,         .     ,     . ,         .      .   ,   1-3-5 ,   .  ,       ?  




> .


    .       ,     .   ,        .




> 1:1


.  , 1  1,    .    ,     .     ,   .     ,      ,   .       ,     .     ,       .    ,  .      311,   1  200...  ,      .        .      ,  .   ,  .

----------

U T

----------


## RK4CI

> -     ""?  ,    :           , ?


        .   ""   .       .           ,         ...     ,    ,   . ,    ,    ,      .      ,    .        .   ,   ...

----------

RA3QVS

----------


## UA8U

> .


     ,    "". 




> ""   .


   " "   .




> ,    ,    ,      .


     :   ,     "   "?

----------



----------


## Relav

> 7800,     7700.  ,   .


      7800,   .     IC-736,          7800.    RA3AO.       80 ,     "  ",   .  ,  .   ,  .   30     -2  3 -50.     300 .        -140 ( -155).     RA3AO ""  ,       15 .    .  .        - .      .             4-18  4-44.   ,    .          .

----------

... **  



> (    "  "    85-86 ),     83,  ,    " " ( .   . 1988 .,   ),

----------

, ,  ,    ,  ,      . 
  ,      ?   , ,   -     .

----------



----------

UT1LW

----------


## ex8ai

[QUOTE=     ? .[/QUOTE]
       . :Embarassed:       ,   -        . :Razz: 
        ,     .  -    ,     500     ,   -        -   .

----------


## VICTORY

-( )       .,          .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## UA3LLL

"1 ,     ""   ."
   .   RN3GP.   ,  ,  .  643.
  ""   .    .     .
    "".

----------

> RA3AO


https://forum.qrz.ru/359-sk-2017/46259-ra3ao-sk.html

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## RA4CBY

,  90- ,      RA3AO,      ,       24-410  8,82 ,    ,   ,  -    910,    -  911   28 ,       903,    2 ,      ,             12 .   :       ""   / ""  10,341 ,       ,   8-     2,4  (RX  TX),  6-   600 ,  4-     2,4    600 .         .        4- 905,   8- 922,      910, ,   ,  ,   ,  5-   .       ,    931   .         ,        -. 
       ,  ""    (        ),   " "  2- ,    .        ,        30-40 .         ,  ,   CW,  .
            -40       2400/435 ,     ,     144, 435  2400 ,     ...
 !

----------

104

----------


## ex8ai

910 .  .     :Razz: 

 901 -   .

----------


## RA4CBY

,..... 903

----------


## RN3GP

> ""


    , 1/1  ,      . *      ,    1.*          .
 1   20-30,   ""   ,    1  NWT   30.      . ::::  
   . https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-5...274233edUH8jgz
  ,    NWT     ,  .

----------


## RN3GP

> 


     ,  . https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/NWE-1...274233edd1koYG 30./.  ,  .

----------


## RN3GP

> ?


         ,     920  706,      ,     .

----------

-
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/T130-...451318400_6148
   ,  -
http://www.cqham.ru/Amidon_Ferrite_Cores.htm

----------

> ?


 , .
 28   .
  .. .
       !

----------

> 


 ?
R0SBD,    .
,   1-38 75  (   ),    !
 :::: 
     ,  (   )
 ... .
        .
  28-30     0.6 .
     .
   ( )  .
 :!: 

p.s.     -9.     12 .
-9- .   .
    ,  2- 
 0.22 . .
  .

----------


## RN6L

> 1-47.   . 1-50    1-47?


1-50,    1-47        () .
    -     ,  1-48.

----------


## RU4AX

> ,     1-38?


 1-38      (SSB  CW),  ,    500 . 
,  .

----------


## RA9FK

RA3AO    4-50-500-3,1 ,   ,     .

----------


## UR5ENL

UT3MK   ?

----------

> 


  ?
      ,  2-  .... .
   ? / /.

----------


## UA0YAS

.   ?

----------


## RN3GP

> 7


    3000  RA3AO,   ,    ,  ,  ,   ,   ,      IC746,    , ,  .   ,   .  ,   .   ,  .

----------

espi, R4DZ, Stabor, UA9LKK

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## yl2gl

*RN3GP*, 
     .        . 
  ,    10      ....

----------


## yl2gl

.     ,  RA3AO!      0.5         .         "".

----------


## RK4CI

> ""


     ,          ,       ,    .  ,       ,      ?   ?  ,     ,         2,4 ,  ,     3     ,    ,  .     ,      ,  .     .    ,    .  2-3-5 ,   "".        .        ,      .         .        ,           90 .  ,          ,     .
                 ,      ,        ,       ... ,    .  ,   ,      ,   ,       ,     ,           ,    .   ,                  ,        .       ,          .        ...
    "",      20.

----------


## RK4CI

> -   ,         +/_ 5   10 ,   ,


         .         .   ,      200   ,  ,  3  .      .        .   ,     .     ,    "".
         .        . ,      . . ,   ,  ...

----------

EU1ABR

----------


## RK4CI

> .


,  .       "".       .  ?    ,    .  ,    .     ,    .  , 59+30.      0,3 .     ?     ,   ...

----------

,

----------


## sgk

> ?     ,   ,      ,


           .     .     .

----------

,

----------


## RK4CI

> ,  .


 .    BF 998.            90    ,   .       .   ,   ,   740       .       .      /.       .  ,    ?        ""   .         ,   ,      " ".  ,   ,     .     ,    . ,      .   ,   .

----------


## RK4CI

> ,


      ?     ,     ,         ,     .
    ,    ,    ,     ?    .

----------

UC8U

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,   !      !


        ?

----------



----------

> 80-90 .


  -    ?
     ,    



> /


?
 :Crazy:

----------


## R0SBD

> -    ?


 ,    -  ,     .



> 50 ,   80-90 .  ?


       rfsimm,             .        50 ..

----------


## R0SBD

> :       RA3AO     rfsimm99?   .


   : http://dl2kq.de/forum/index.php?topic=26.0            ,               ,   .      ?        ,     ..

  - ,         ,  ,     2 
http://cqham.ru/kv_trans_ur5lak.htm  - 1, 2, 3, L1 .   1/3 ,    .           ,                    ( ,     ).      ,        ,   ... ..  ,       50    -    ,     ..

----------

> .  .


 :Crazy: 
    !
      .
      .
  R ,  ,
  .
   Rsimm99-   ::::  
 ./!

*  8 ():*




> rfsimm


      ?
+/- ?




> .


     !




> 


    .
    80-90 .

----------


## R0SBD

rfsimm    ,         (  ),     -  .          .    ,   .         ,          ,  -   ..

*  16 ():*

 ,   .  ,              () ,   ...-1.cct.     ,  ,     ,           .. -   ..
,           34    L1  34 ,   ,     17  34...

PS ,            .   85/50=1,7 .    1,7~1,3. ..     13 ,   50  - 10 .        ...

----------


## Fikus

> 49


     .  .  7  12  .    7+12 .   .    ,    .    .      .         ,    .        ,     .            :::: 

:    ,        -         .   -        ...  :Sad:        .     ,     ,  6  .  :Shocked:   ...

*R0SBD*  .   .   :Sad:

----------

> 


   .
   7  .
        1-38.
  .
    .
 ,    -9 
,   12  .
RK4CI(   )    .
  .
  14 .  -68-6( ).
  -  .  - .
  .    .
 ...  !

----------


## 240

> 50 ,   80-90 .  ?





> -    ?


  .
    .   .
   ,             .

----------


## _

RFSimm ,      .                ,     .    ,     .        .          .     .

*  43 ():*

      80 .  .   ,      ,     - (  ).  ,    .     ,      .     .    ,   .    ,    .   ,     .  ,      ,    ,  ,       . ,   . .    ,     .

----------

Fikus

----------


## Fikus

> . 
>       ,


 .     .    .     .       .    ?



> .   ,     .


    ( ).    ,           ,   ,  20    0,3-0,5   :Cool:    ,    .
     .     .  .    :Sad: 

* :*
   28-10-21-3,5( )-14-24-7-18( )-1,9. .  24   .   ?
     28-24-21-  ..     28 .

----------

Fikus

----------


## _

> 


         50 .    50  ,  80-  1   100 :Smile: .

*  6 ():*




> 


..     .    .

----------

VSergio,

----------


## _

> 2  ,   .


  :Smile: .    RA3AO.   .

----------



----------


## _

> .


    ,      RA3AO. , ?




> 


   ?    ?     ..




> .


?

----------

UR5VFT,

----------


## R0SBD

,    ?     -   .    Fikus   ,     ... rfsimm     ...

----------


## RK4FB

> 18    80 .


   49   ?    ...

----------


## sergejbelyj

> ,


,  !   ,        ""    -  ::::

----------


## sergejbelyj

> .   -2 1500


   ?
     -4;5 (  :Smile: )

----------

R0SBD

----------


## R0SBD

,   S11 ?    ., .   ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*R0SBD*, .   ,      .      ,   .   ,  ""     ,    (   ).

*Fikus*,     Coupled,     . ,   ,   .

----------

Fikus

----------


## Fikus

> swap end LC


! .  ::beer:: 
  :
- =0,1236  ,    =4,080 uH ?
- L1, L3   34 uH.       L2=17 uH ?

----------

Fikus

----------


## Igor-UGG

> RA3AO.   .


,    ?

----------


## sergejbelyj

> -           (2): K=M/sqrt(L1*L2).


 .    " -".

----------

Fikus

----------


## RC7C

80  .

----------

RC7C

----------


## _

> .


 .  ,  ,      .      ,       .

----------


## Fikus

> 


    -   .  :Sad:     12 ?   12 :
        .
  L2     L1 L3 (13  9 )
        .              .
           ?  .

----------


## _

,  ?

----------


## UR5ZQV

*sergejbelyj*, 


> " -


  (  ),     .    ,     ...,    ,    ,

----------


## yl2gl

,        ,      50 .  ,        -     .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## UT1LW

.

----------


## sgk

,         .     .     8   42      .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## Fikus

,    .  :Sad:          ,  .     - 250 .            250 .    .     7   ,    .    .   ,    .    .     (      )    .     -  .  ::up::        -      .   :Super:    .

     .    , , .    -   ,   .  .

----------

> 


   ...?
 :Crazy: 
   ,  .
       YL.
 - , !
  ?
   !
 :Embarassed:

----------

AMS, UZ5DM

----------


## RX6MR

...
          ...
     ...      ..
     0.15      ...
    ..

----------


## RX6MR

...   .....   22    82    -          ..    ...     ..

----------


## RX6MR

...      ..          ..
    ?   ...   ....    -  ...    ..
  4-102   1  ....     ...   .. 
.. 

      30

----------


## 12701

..    ,    ,      .        ,    ...         ...  ,   ...           ,      .

----------


## UT5LP

> ...       ,    ,  .


  . 30.   320.  40(  ).  120.
       . 9-4.

----------


## RK4CI

> 


    . .         .    -12.  ,        ,      SSB .           20   .         ,      ...
  ,    .  .  ,     .       .    ,     .      ,    ...
         ,     ,  ,      .

----------


## _

> ...     ... CW


        ,     ,     ,      ,    ,      .        ,  . 
      20  ,  4- -355  ,        ADG774.

*  19 ():*




> 20  ,  4- -355  ,        ADG774.


             ,    ,     1986 .
   ,      .

----------


## ua3rmb

> ...


   (   )?       0,15     .   (   )  ,    . 



> ,      ...


   ,     .

----------


## RX6MR

8 000    ...      CW     8 000     ..     ,      5618    1.1   (   1.5 ) ...         ??     ....   ...
 ...  ...   ...

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

*RX6MR*,,   .  ,  (22  82)  
-,  8 ,   -10( ) 4   ...  ,     ?

----------


## RX6MR

..    ...   20   ...
     ...        (   ) ...

----------


## RK4CI

> .


   ? ,     .   , ,    NP0,    1000,           .        ,  .           .    ,      ...

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RX6MR*, 


> ..    ...   20   ...


1.   ?  ( ) .   ?
2." ", ?.     ,   ,    ,    "   0.15"
3.  20,  ,    (  )    +/- 20%,      .  -,      :(.

----------



----------


## UR5ZQV

*RK4CI*,   ""   .   ,   0.15 . (  )   3- .     4, 5- .... .    ,     .
-.

----------

> ?


    .

----------


## UC8U

ra3ao       1   , 2 .       = 16     ,      . ,       -  ,             .

----------


## RK4CI

> 2  .


    .      .            ,     .   ,    ,    ,      .     200,      ,    ,   ,       .        .    ,       .          ...  ,     .

----------


## RK4CI

> Q


      .

----------

> 


  : 
  30 2    ,
   ( ) Q   280.
  .
    ,  ..  150  .

----------


## RK4CI

> 30 2    ,


 ,  ,    32 ,    ,         ,   ...
  ,   .      68-6,  24   1 .  , ,      28 ,  ...   40.   ,    10       150...   .      .   10   ,    ,    .      ,    .
    ,          68-2.        .    

  3,7      ,         10 .            .

----------

UR5ZQV

----------


## RX6MR

... NWT        ....    ...   
        NWT  ..
   16

----------


## UR5ZQV

*RX6MR*, -16,  ,     ,      ..        1...1.5,  ,     .
     ,    " ".
 ,     .     ?

----------


## RK4CI

> 16


  50   /.        .          ,    .        . -40    7 ,      7,5 .      ,     9 ,     30 .         ,    ,         ...         .            .

----------


## vadim_d

> 


      ,      |Z|, ESR  150   0805   TDK   NP0 https://product.tdk.com/system/files...w151j060aa.pdf ,    30  0.025      30 ,     1000.          ,        :Smile:

----------


## RX6MR

> 50   /.        .


  ..   ... 
 ...
  ..

----------


## RX6MR

RA3AO     ..      ....      ..

----------


## RX6MR

UA9NM

----------


## RX6MR

..    50    ..  .

----------

